# MiniATX m0b0 + Intel DualCore Atom 330 for Small FreeBSD 8.1 Server



## taladas (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm currently running a small/personal FreeBSD 6.2 server (DNS, email, web, ftp, samba, CUPS, and the bells & whistles associated with all that) on an old Pentium III box :O which is dying, so I need to replace it.  I'm looking for opinions on running FreeBSD 8.1 (may as well install the latest and greatest) on an Asus AT3IONT-I DELUXE m0b0 + CPU combo with the following basic specs:

- Processor:  Intel Atom 330 Dual-Core
- Chipset:  Intel NM10
- Graphics:  NVIDIA ION
- Memory:  Dual-channel DDR3 800MHz >> planning to get 2GB, unless 4GB would make a huge difference, given my usage?

The full specs are here:  http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_at3ionti_deluxe/5.htm.  As you can see, this thing is meant for HTPC setups.

I'm not worried about performance here very much (obviously ), but definitely about reliability.  As I said, this is a personal server, though I do have a couple of friends who use it for email and to run a couple of seldom-accessed websites; as such, loads on the new machine would be extremely low, but the machine WILL be running 24/7.

So, given all this, the ultimate questions:

1.  Is the hardware here OK for running FreeBSD 8.1 acceptably?

2.  Would the hardware hold up to 24/7 operation, or would the integrated passive cooling solution for the processor not be sufficient?  Since I don't want to spend too much money here, I'm going to mount this into an old ATX case which has decent cooling.

And a related question:  would the hardware be good enough to run X?  I never used X, but it looks interesting.  


Thanks in advance,

Dany


----------



## vermaden (Sep 23, 2010)

taladas said:
			
		

> - Processor:  Intel Atom 330 Dual-Core
> - Chipset:  Intel NM10
> - Graphics:  NVIDIA ION



Atom 330 uses older Intel chipsets (be sure to get 945GSE which uses a LOT less power then the more often used 945GC one, both have crappy 950 GMA graphics) OR the ION chipset (with Geforce integrated inside).

Atom D5xx and D6xx use the NM10 chipset (with 3150 graphics).

The crucial question here is: *DO YOU NEED GRAPHICS on that box?*

If not, forgot about ION, get 945GSE based motherboard or NM10 witth newer Atom, if You need graphics, then 3150 is not supported and ION may be a good idea as 950 GMA is very slow in antyhing other then 2D.



> - Memory:  Dual-channel DDR3 800MHz >> planning to get 2GB, unless 4GB would make a huge difference, given my usage?


With such SLOW CPU as Atom, it does not matter if You will get 800MHz memories, 553MHz ones, or 1666MHz DDR3 ones, better spend money for MORE RAM then for faster RAM.






> 1.  Is the hardware here OK for running FreeBSD 8.1 acceptably?



Yes, for example FreeBSD on newer NM10/AtomD510 tandem here:
http://www.jzab.de/content/selfmade-nas-intel-d510-dualcore-atom-silent-storage-server





> 2.  Would the hardware hold up to 24/7 operation, or would the integrated passive cooling solution for the processor not be sufficient?  Since I don't want to spend too much money here, I'm going to mount this into an old ATX case which has decent cooling.


This hardware has low TDP, if You have additional colling nothing wrong should happen.



> And a related question:  would the hardware be good enough to run X?  I never used X, but it looks interesting.



Yes, why not, I have run X11 on FreeBSD 8.1 with 48MB RAM.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think you'll see any huge difference between 2G and 4G, but you may in the future.  I'd rather buy the memory now than later, with prices the way they are.

As for the cooling issue, what's your typical load average right now?  If that ol' p3 isn't over 2.00, I doubt you'll have any problems with a passively cooled Atom.


----------



## taladas (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Vermaden,

Thanks so much for all the info!  

I'm not sure why you say that the 330 chip doesn't work with the NM10 chipset.. the specs I found shows that it does.

I wanted to clarify your "do you need graphics on this box" question:  do you mean if I'll be setting up the box with only shell access and no X11?  Or is X11 implied in your question, and you want to know if I'm going to be using any OpenGL-enabled applications or perhaps running Windows games via a virtual desktop environment.  In the first case, as I said, yes, I would like to give X11 a shot; so far, the hardware I was using was never good enough for that.  In the second case, no: I have other computers for that--this is mostly a server and I'll use it to experiment with X11; who knows, maybe I'll like it and convert one of my other machines into a FreeBSD workstation!  

I am familiar with the poor performance of any Intel "GPU" (note the intentional quotes ), so I will stay away from it at all costs on principle. 

Great tip on the RAM!  I found OCZ Gold DDR3 800MHz 2GB sticks for a very good price, so I'll grab a couple of those.


Any other advice or insight would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks so much again!

Dany


----------



## taladas (Sep 24, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I don't think you'll see any huge difference between 2G and 4G, but you may in the future.  I'd rather buy the memory now than later, with prices the way they are.
> 
> As for the cooling issue, what's your typical load average right now?  If that ol' p3 isn't over 2.00, I doubt you'll have any problems with a passively cooled Atom.




Hi Fronclynne,

Thanks to you too!  I will definitely be getting 4GB.. not even a question at the price I found it.

My load averages on the current box are low, under 1 all the time.  Thanks for putting my mind at ease about the processor blowing up... or NOT blowing up, I should say. 


'Preciate the info,

Dany


----------



## vermaden (Sep 24, 2010)

taladas said:
			
		

> Hi Vermaden,



Thanks so much for all the info!

Welcome. 



			
				taladas said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why you say that the 330 chip doesn't work with the NM10 chipset.. the specs I found shows that it does.



Show me where does it states that it uses the NM10:
http://overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_at3ionti_deluxe/5.htm



> I am familiar with the poor performance of any Intel "GPU" (note the intentional quotes ), so I will stay away from it at all costs on principle.


For server it does not matter if its Intel GMA 950 or Geforce 9300 or even Radeon 5870 ... its useless on server.


----------



## taladas (Sep 24, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Show me where does it states that it uses the NM10



Good point, it doesn't.  I was looking at two of these things while posting the original message, and must have confused them.  The other one I saw was the ASUS AT5IONT-I, which has the D525 processor, ION graphics and the NM10 chipset:  http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=iIZKMXSj0jZKiebE.  

This one doesn't have dual-channel memory, but given what you said before...



			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> With such SLOW CPU as Atom, it does not matter if You will get 800MHz memories, 553MHz ones, or 1666MHz DDR3 ones, better spend money for MORE RAM then for faster RAM.



... I don't think that's going to make a difference, right?




			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> For server it does not matter if its Intel GMA 950 or Geforce 9300 or even Radeon 5870 ... its useless on server.



Right, I understand.  But if I want to run X11 on the same box, ION would be better, since the Intel junk isn't properly supported, no?


Sorry if I'm being a little thick..  I have lots of knowledge about workstation- and server-level hardware, but this is the first time I'm actually looking at "small stuff" like this. 

Dany


----------

